
Can you tell how many sections are inside a citrus without cutting it open? - nickb
http://www.krampf.com/experiments/Science_Experiment4.html
======
ubudesign
how to tell how much javascript errors are in a page without seeing the source
code? type javascirpt: in your browsers address :)

